# SERIOUSLY I NEED ANSWERS???? lol help please



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

OK I REALLY HOPE SOMEONE HERE CAN HELP ME??!!???

I make tons of tshirts, tank tops, kid shirts onesies, etc i mean i run my own tshirt business lol with that being said let me explain...

I started Yoga Teacher Training today and the own asked me to make all their tank tops. I used Next Level Ideal Racerback 60/40 with Stahls sportlite film vinyl. i ALWAYS use sportlite film or Fashion pro....

WHYYYY????? DID ALL MY TANK TOPS HAD THE VINYL STRETCHED???? EVERY SINGLE SHIRT AND THESE AR EON XS SMALL MED mine was a large i am very big up top i figured mine looking stretched was normal. I AM SO BEYOND DISSAPOINTED IN MYSELF??? no one said anything BUT I DEF NOTICED I NEED TO REPLACE THEM ALL OMG i use a 15 x 15 heat press with a large pillow from stahls i put pillow in between tank top before heatpressing?!!

I will attach pic of the one i took in training and if you look at Aimfree u can see how it looks stretched and wrinkled i cant explain it any other way...just that the material did not look normal like the ones i heat pressed on tshirts for the guys perfect did not stretch nor wrinkle? 

what material do you use on your tank tops and racer backs? is sportlite film to thick? but why would fashion film also looked stretched? What am i doing wrong? is there a trick to heat pressing tank tops so the material doesnt look stretched when worn??

Any help i would love please and thank you!


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

In my own opinion i use siser stretch on all my clothing, 50/50 60/40 and so on. It looks like your top is actually to small. But your saying they all stretched when you used the pillow under them? 

I have never had a pillow stretch issue if thats the case nor heard of it before. I use a hotronix fusion 16x20 

Have you done these types of tops before? 

as far as i have seen and dealt with. stretch can only go so far. if the tops have more stretch than the vinyl etc it will stretch it beyond its normality if some like your self put the top on and flexes it out etc.

Not sure if i am going to be any help or not. But i will ask some people i know as well on my other forum.


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

pippin decals said:


> In my own opinion i use siser stretch on all my clothing, 50/50 60/40 and so on. It looks like your top is actually to small. But your saying they all stretched when you used the pillow under them?
> 
> I have never had a pillow stretch issue if thats the case nor heard of it before. I use a hotronix fusion 16x20
> 
> ...


I am worried that siser will not last 50 washes does it? And yes lol mine is expected to but how mine was wrinkled and stretched They all were ALL my tops the xs the small and medium on TINY ladies I just couldn't believe it I'm in shock still! 

Yes with pillow to and shirts look beautiful and pressed perfect until worn

But on t-shirts even when stretched it's perfect









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

are putting the top over the pillow and platen or just the pillow and laying it on the platen?, is the top stretching at all or is it relaxed completely?


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

pippin decals said:


> when you are putting the top over the pillow and platen or just the pillow and laying it on the platen?, is the top stretching at all or is it relaxed completely?


So the xs and smalls were tug not tight but the mediums and large are completely loose which is why I can't figure out why since both ways all shirts were like that! 

I made about 30 for a biker group with the ideal next level spandex tank top and I don't think it did that with that material and fashion film but the one I tried on was next level racerback with fashion film and it totally wrinkled to I'm so confused.

I'm ordering siser stretch now in white it says it only last 30 washes which worries me that it's not as good but I will try anything at this point 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

ill see what i can come up with. i will send you a link where i get my htv from and other vinyl. I think i would get in trouble if i post it.. Can you send me a link to the htv you use and where. i went to stahls but didnt see the ones you said , . would like to try it as well. I have not had any issues with my htv unless it get s stretched beyond its peak point. And never had it stretch when pressing with or with out a pillow lol.... Have you tried doing a press without the pillow on a ruined top to see if it still does it ? 

thanks


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

sent you a pm. maybe someone will chime in by the A.M will more info than me on this ..


----------



## jonasta (Feb 1, 2018)

What temperature do you use?
Some fabrics tend to do exactly that with higher temperatures and especially with thin lines even with low temperatures. 
Would advice to use a material that will only need 110-120C (230-250F). 

Also, pre-heating these kinds of fabrics can be a bad idea..


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

jonasta said:


> What temperature do you use?
> Some fabrics tend to do exactly that with higher temperatures and especially with thin lines even with low temperatures.
> Would advice to use a material that will only need 110-120C (230-250F).
> 
> Also, pre-heating these kinds of fabrics can be a bad idea..


Yes didn't not preheat but I use 320 F for 15 seconds peel cold then heat 5 secs! Wow so this has happened to you with tank tops? So I need lowest temp htv for tank tops? Thank you for your help!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## azco79 (Aug 19, 2014)

We have similar settings for our tank tops, don't have the stretch issue that you're seeing, but we use Siser and Polytape, and we also don't do the extra 5 seconds of heat. 

Have you tried a shorter time frame? Those tanks are really thin aren't they? Maybe I'm thinking of a different one

We offered the racerbacks for a while too, but we had too many size complaints to keep them.


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

azco79 said:


> We have similar settings for our tank tops, don't have the stretch issue that you're seeing, but we use Siser and Polytape, and we also don't do the extra 5 seconds of heat.
> 
> Have you tried a shorter time frame? Those tanks are really thin aren't they? Maybe I'm thinking of a different one
> 
> We offered the racerbacks for a while too, but we had too many size complaints to keep them.


Yes so thin racerbacks but perfect sizing they are ladies so I have people up size if I think they look like they need to I wear the tanks every single day lol a different one of course but I LOVE them if i can just fix this problem that is killing me inside lol so u do 15 seconds I just have to press after peeled to give it the extra protection. I'm so scared to use siser I read on Google everywhere that it Peels and cracks after washing I guarantee that my stuff last a lifetime of the Garment which is considered 50 washes because my stuff after heat press does not come off but it sounds like Caesar would work in this case but what I'm reading is that it's not really for commercial use it does not last the lifetime of the Garment

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

"Pre-Stretch" the garment first.

It's normal for vinyl to stretch on women's breast. Even some men breast. Use flexible viny.l I use thermoFLEX plus. Try loading your shirt into the heat press and not onto. Like a bag. It will help stretch it.

and 50 washes? you are lucky if the tanktop doesnt fall apart after 15 washes. Vinyl if applied properly will outlast the garment.

like this

https://youtu.be/PPt9lVcROlg


----------



## azco79 (Aug 19, 2014)

All the shirts I take home with our vinyls... the flex always outlasts the shirt lol, but I spend a lot of time around sparks, fire, and bits of metal

The only difference I see with what you're doing vs us is that extra time - maybe cut your 15 sec press down a bit, peel then hit that extra protection press?

We don't re-press anything after peel, and we're sending out nearly a 1000 heat applied vinyl products daily with only the rarest of peel/non stick complaints - but it could be a difference in material


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

MadeDesigns said:


> "Pre-Stretch" the garment first.
> 
> It's normal for vinyl to stretch on women's breast. Even some men breast. Use flexible viny.l I use thermoFLEX plus. Try loading your shirt into the heat press and not onto. Like a bag. It will help stretch it.
> 
> and 50 washes? you are lucky if the tanktop doesnt fall apart after 15 washes. Vinyl if applied properly will outlast the garment.


Great I will try to start pre stretching them first and load it on to like put the shirt over the heat press not on it with a pillow but stretch it over the bottom platon is that what you mean and I had my shirts forever and I wash them wash them so far they've outlasted 15 washes LOL the next level ones that I have and the Bellas 

Yeah I have to go to stalls today spells is right down the street from my house I'm in Arizona so I am going to pick up all my materials and then also get some thermoflex and I got premium plus that I used cuz it has a 5-star rating for stretch so I'm thinking maybe I should try to use that one tank tops because like I said I have no problem with t-shirts even when they stretch so it obviously has to because the material of the tank top is so thin but I am just so appreciating your help and everyone's help on here because I was pretty upset I wasn't expecting them to all be stretch I expected mine too and maybe a couple others if they were bigger up top but these girls are tiny and everything was stretched

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I apologize if some of this is reiterated, however there are a few reasons that this would happen.

You could be stretching the garment (ever so slightly would do it) before heat application. Over time the fabric will go back to it's "memory" and since the vinyl cannot shrink, it gets a wrinkled appearance.

The wearer could be stretching it when putting it on and/or wearing it. Sportsfilm light is not a high stretch vinyl, so this could be a reason as well. For stretchy fabrics we would recommend Premium Plus.

Finally, when peeling the carrier off, you could be accidentally stretching the fabric and the vinyl.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you.


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

Nick Horvath said:


> I apologize if some of this is reiterated, however there are a few reasons that this would happen.
> 
> You could be stretching the garment (ever so slightly would do it) before heat application. Over time the fabric will go back to it's "memory" and since the vinyl cannot shrink, it gets a wrinkled appearance.
> 
> ...


Yes I now use premium plus and it's working a lot lot better and I absolutely am stretching the Garment in the vinyl I peel it off maybe I'm not feeling it off carefully enough should I do it slower I really appreciate your comment and all the helpful advice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

write2meg said:


> OK I REALLY HOPE SOMEONE HERE CAN HELP ME??!!???
> 
> I make tons of tshirts, tank tops, kid shirts onesies, etc i mean i run my own tshirt business lol with that being said let me explain...
> 
> ...


I love this thread. When I drink my morning coffee and I am still half a sleep I come to this thread and something weird happens.

My brains go to: Daaaaaaamn 
And I am awake in the same second. 

Very good info in this thread!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that never even occurred to me seacookie,
i thought he/she was being serious

i just checked my test tee and the thermoflex plus is quite stretchy without wrinkling
it has been through 60+ wash/dry cycles,which may have helped????
i do recall being satisfied with its stretch initially

here is the process i used

edit to add: something i just realized is my initial tiny text, so i remembered what vinyl was what on my test tee,
has held up without failing at any point after that many cycles


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

into the T said:


> that never even occurred to me seacookie,
> i thought he/she was being serious
> 
> i just checked my test tee and the thermoflex plus is quite stretchy without wrinkling
> ...


Really, wow. That looks great, even the small text.

I'm thinking of getting a cutter to make cheap, plain paper masks for JPSS (as discussed a while back in another thread), and who knows what else. But maybe I'll play with some vinyl while I'm at.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

that poster (sben763/sean) for the above process was really onto something with the thermoflex plus/joto premium
i'll update that thread on the new thermoflex turbo after wash-day tomorrow, it seems to be doing just as well


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Posts unrelated to stretched vinyl issues removed. 

You can continue that fight here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t840930.html if you have nothing better to do.


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

into the T said:


> that never even occurred to me seacookie,
> i thought he/she was being serious
> 
> i just checked my test tee and the thermoflex plus is quite stretchy without wrinkling
> ...


Thank you i am officially convinced to buy some thermoflex and try that out also will reread the other thread for the process

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i started with a cheap dollar store eraser and found it 'shed' little threads when using

it is worth it to get a decent quality one (they are pretty reasonable anyway from michaels, staples, etc.)


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

into the T said:


> i started with a cheap dollar store eraser and found it 'shed' little threads when using
> 
> it is worth it to get a decent quality one (they are pretty reasonable anyway from michaels, staples, etc.)


Wow that is absolutely crazy lol i just read the other thread! Who thinks of this stuff??!! Lol I will definitely be trying this! Your pic of the test shirt looks amazing! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i'll update this one maybe tomorrow, and make sure i do a stretch test on it
personally i like the regular thermoflex plus a little better hand-wise
but for the time-savings and the lower-temps involved...

i know joto or specialty materials will send you free samples of both for you to trial


----------



## Lapausita99 (Oct 20, 2017)

Really great info on this thread, thanks,
Ann


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

into the T said:


> i'll update this one maybe tomorrow, and make sure i do a stretch test on it
> personally i like the regular thermoflex plus a little better hand-wise
> but for the time-savings and the lower-temps involved...
> 
> i know joto or specialty materials will send you free samples of both for you to trial


This is great thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

I dunno if anyone cares for an update on this but thought I would share just in case lol

After everyone washed their shirts and wore them the next time they looked normal. Some still had a Lil wrinkle if it was tighter but nothing like the beginning.

Now that they have been washed ALOT over and over again the pass 10 weeks of training they look just fine no wrinkles at all really.

The owner must not have even noticed what I originally noticed since I am now making all the shirts for her Bali Retreat.

Im guessing since we are in the business we notice or are very critical of our work but to the "normal" eye it looks fine lol

I still prefer to use the premium vinyl from Stahls on mine or anyone with an XL chest only area, since it's stretchy and it works great! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

write2meg said:


> I dunno if anyone cares for an update on this but thought I would share just in case lol
> 
> After everyone washed their shirts and wore them the next time they looked normal. Some still had a Lil wrinkle if it was tighter but nothing like the beginning.
> 
> ...


No pictures? -.-


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

Removed***


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I know it sounds weird, but you sure did bring up some sunshine in to my morning coffee today


----------

